

What Should a Billionaire Give–and What Should You? (2006) - callmeed
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/17/magazine/17charity.t.html

======
callmeed
I actually found this in the "Best American Essays 2007"
[http://www.amazon.com/Best-American-
Essays-2007/dp/061870927...](http://www.amazon.com/Best-American-
Essays-2007/dp/0618709274)

